# Funny story about R. C. Sproul



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 11, 2009)

In 1998, there was an opening for an archivist at the PCA Historical Center in St. Louis. Coincidentally, PCA was having its General Assembly in St. Louis that year. When I talked to the head of the archives he told me to come out during the GA and he would fit me in.

Well, as I was I waiting for my interview, I decided to walk a room where vendors were selling stuff. As I was walking around I noticed two men in deep discussion. After a moment I realized that one of the men was R. C. Sproul. I don't know why but I suddenly wanted to kneel and kiss his ring.

But then I remembered 'I am a presbyterian. We don't do things like that.' Oh well.


----------



## ww (Jun 11, 2009)

LadyCalvinist said:


> In 1998, there was an opening for an archivist at the PCA Historical Center in St. Louis. Coincidentally, PCA was having its General Assembly in St. Louis that year. When I talked to the head of the archives he told me to come out during the GA and he would fit me in.
> 
> Well, as I was I waiting for my interview, I decided to walk a room where vendors were selling stuff. As I was walking around I noticed two men in deep discussion. After a moment I realized that one of the men was R. C. Sproul. I don't know why but I suddenly wanted to kneel and kiss his ring.
> 
> But then I remembered 'I am a presbyterian. We don't do things like that.' Oh well.



You should have done it and snapped a photo Diane. It would be a classic!


----------



## lynnie (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope God has mercy on the national leaders who would not invite him to the communion table......

He has truly been a wonderful influence on this generation.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 11, 2009)

That is funny. You must be a closet papist.....

I met R. C. while working for Cal Thomas at his book table back in the late 80's at a Gaither Praise Gathering. Our selling booths were next to each other. R. C. was a short guy like me and full of life. He was very fun to talk to. For some reason I remember him dancing (ballroom type) with someone in a fun way out in front of everyone for just a moment. He was very jovial.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 12, 2009)

Diane:

Does that mean you applied for the job that I was eventually blessed with?
And that you are an archivist too?

We must talk.

And how is it you are now at All Saints Episcopal? I presume it is the best church in that area and compatible or manageable with your Calvinism.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 12, 2009)

I think I would have the same reaction!!!


----------

